
Substantial decrease in students competencies and literacy in writing and Math - jordiw
https://www.bipartisanalliance.com/2020/01/flynn-nine-pisa-countries-study.html
======
vixen99
The authors ask "Do we need to prepare for the end of our civilization as we
know it due to the erosion of basic human competencies? Are we indeed drowning
ourselves in technology and information that we can use less and less
effectively? Will saving the human race from itself be the next task at hand
for educators? Only the future can tell."

